# Can anyone tell me about these bikes?



## Foojersey (Apr 7, 2014)

I picked up these two bikes over the weekend and believe they are from 1967 but was hoping someone could help me pinpoint the exact year.  Pictures of the serial numbers are below.  Both appear to be all original and are single speed bikes.  Also curious to know what they might be worth.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 7, 2014)

The serials are both dated as very late 1966 frame build dates, so they would have been sold in '67 as a '67 model. Not really much collector value since they're lightweights and too new for many collectors. Coppertone is a desirable color and you can probably find a couple looking for a matching pair of vintage cruisers. The condition helps too, but maybe 150-200$ for the pair would be a realistic asking price depending on your local market.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 7, 2014)

I think HB is August 1966 and MB is December 1966. My head isn't pointy enough to give a value. Nice bikes though, enjoy.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 7, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 7, 2014)

Great looking bikes that appear to be in excellent condition, barely used. They will ride wonderfully after overhaul. My vote is ~$200/ea, weighted a little more toward the boys.
What new bike of the same quality and cool-factor can be purchased for less than that?


----------



## Foojersey (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I'm located in Southern NJ.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 7, 2014)

jpromo said:


> ... maybe 150-200$ for the pair would be a realistic asking price depending on your local market.



I agree, and that may even be generous depending on where you live- in the Mpls area you can't hardly give a single speed Breeze away....$50-$75 if you're lucky. If it was a nice 3 speed maybe double that. Ditto on the boys.

Darcie


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2014)

Around here a breeze will draw about $125 any day. The boys bike about $175.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 7, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I agree, and that may even be generous depending on where you live- in the Mpls area you can't hardly give a single speed Breeze away....$50-$75 if you're lucky. If it was a nice 3 speed maybe double that. Ditto on the boys.
> 
> Darcie




My evaluation was on the pair, not each. Same values go here; 50-75 for the lady and ~100 for the men's in my area. The nice thing is you get to say Schwinn in the ad and not be lying about it.. there's an undeniable power behind that!


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2014)

definately need to clean them up and polish them to get the best money.They are a good color and will look good.


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 10, 2014)

I tend to be able to get just as much for the girl's bikes as the boy's, but that's also a factor of the local market. '67 was the only year the Breeze was available in Coppertone, and only the Deluxe versions. Could be the same deal for the boy's Racer, but would have to look it up and it's already too late. The long and short of it is that they are clean and solid bikes, the coaster brakes make them easy to service and ride, and if someone is looking for a "vintage" bike to noodle around on, then these are nice candidates for that.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## spoker (Apr 10, 2014)

these bikes are becoming much more poular latley,ppl like some of the really clean nice ones,the are built very well and ride well,and they do more than sit in the living room lookin good but to valuable or hard to ride unless your under 20 yrs old,os course none of this applies to old bike flippers who normally have a differant agenta


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 10, 2014)

*It is collectable*



jpromo said:


> The serials are both dated as very late 1966 frame build dates, so they would have been sold in '67 as a '67 model. Not really much collector value since they're lightweights and too new for many collectors. Coppertone is a desirable color and you can probably find a couple looking for a matching pair of vintage cruisers. The condition helps too, but maybe 150-200$ for the pair would be a realistic asking price depending on your local market.




I disagree.....This bike is collectable. This bike is 48 YEARS OLD. Yes it's not a early 50's balloon or a prewar so what. It has a lot of valuable parts. I mean no disrespect but I think bikes from the sixtys are hot. In Cali that's a $250 bike.


----------



## Foojersey (Apr 10, 2014)

*I've Been Cleaning Them Up*

Well, I've been working on cleaning them up a little each day after work all this week and I must say these bikes are nicer than I first thought.  I'm no where near a bike expert but I believe each one is 100% original down to the tires and not missing one single part.  The chrome is shining up really nice and the coppertone color is just flat out rad!  I've ridden each one and they are just so cool.  Not sure how you guys feel about me saying that I'm going to sell them but I think that is my plan.  I will be 40 this year and my wife is 44 and there is no way in hell I'm going to get her on a bike no matter how hard I try... especially a single speed.  The next best thing for me would be selling them to someone who will put them to good use down the Jersey shore this summer or something.  Of course I could keep them for myself but I think these bikes deserve to be used and appreciated by someone instead of tucked away in my garage where they will just collect dust again.  What do you all think?  Oh, and it's supposed to be nice here in Southern Jersey on Saturday so once I'm done cleaning them up I will post some more photos so you can see how they turned out.


----------



## Muleman121 (Apr 10, 2014)

*cleaning*

Just be careful to not rub off the original lettering . The are worth a little more with it intact.


----------



## Foojersey (Apr 10, 2014)

*Cleaning*



cowboy121 said:


> Just be careful to not rub off the original lettering . The are worth a little more with it intact.




Thanks Cowboy...I have been very mindful of that.  The last thing I want to do is screw them up!


----------



## jacobs132 (Apr 12, 2014)

*breeze and racer*

I pm'd you about the 2 bikes,


----------

